# Amitriptyline or SSRI's?



## 23410 (Nov 12, 2006)

I have has very good results from Nortriptyline for my IBS-D. The side effects are being drowsy and putting on some weight. Today my doctor suggests I try an SSRI - citalopram to be exact. Has anyone any experience of the effect an SSR Ihas on someone with IBS D?. My problem is not with pain or cramps but with urgency and diarrhea. A secondary question is whether SSRI's have any difficult side effects?


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

SSRI's made my D worse. I am on Elavil, and things are better, but I did gain a bit of weight also.


----------



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

Tried a bunch and they really did not help D. Effexor seemed to help Imodium do its job but not enough to justify using it. Elavil did nothing other than put me to sleep. One thing I noticed with Effexor was even though you still had D you really didnâ€™t care as much. Pretty good anti-anxiety drug if youâ€™re looking for that. Once you adjust to it side effects are not too bad. Coming off them is another story, very tough.


----------



## 14159 (Mar 12, 2007)

In general, SSRIs are better tolerated and have fewer adverse effects than tricyclic antidepressants. Most common SSRIâ€™s side effects are nausea, diarrhea, headache, dizziness and sexual side effects. The tricyclics can help with diarrhea (as they are more likely to cause constipation), and the SSRIâ€™s can help treat constipation (as they are more likely to cause diarrhea). So Celexa (citalopram) may be not the best choice for IBS-D.


----------

